# Babe sleeping through the night, mastitis, OUCH



## labuchholzmn (Sep 9, 2016)

I thought this would be a happy time.... Ever since my 8 week old little guy started sleeping 6+ hours at night I have awoken to swollen, sore breasts. For a few days it was remedied by just nursing him on both sides, no problem. Then all of a sudden this morning it was EXTREMELY painful. I could feel that my breast was more tender last night before I went to sleep, but this morning it was excruciating. I could see all the veins and the spidery red marks coming out of the areola -- fantastic. Couldn't hardly even pick him up. He spent a lot of time in the bouncer today.
ANYWAY I called the lactation consultant and got a plan of action (massage, cold for swelling, heat for a few minutes right before nursing, feed him on that breast), but now I have another question and they are closed. What should I do tonight? Should I pump before bed, or will that just make it worse? Will my breasts regulate to work with his sleeping schedule?
My nipples have also been bright pink lately. I can handle nursing him but they are just very sore. Related?
TIA!!!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well. I wouldn't pump because that will increase your supply because your body will think your baby needs more food. Your body will regulate. I would hand express to relieve enough pressure to be more comfortable.


----------

